# TropicOrchidees.com - photo use notice



## Paul Mc (Mar 9, 2013)

Morning fellow members. 

On another forum that I participate on, it has come to everyone's attention that TropicOrchidees.com has taken many photos from members there and used them to sell his plants.

Experience from the other forum people who contacted the grower and asked for their images to be removed was met with hostility and comments about legal action taken against the photographer for asking that the photos be removed. However, every single persons photo after contacting the grower has gone offline. The grower is also apparently watching the thread because as more stolen images are mentioned, the grower is removing those images from the website.

Please take the time to either go through the website and search for your images and contact the grower, or save a copy of your images in your desktop and drop the copy into Google search to see where your photos are being used.

I'm not trying to get a discussion going on the rights or wrongs about photo use, just raise awareness.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 9, 2013)

Paul Mc said:


> and drop the copy into Google search to see where your photos are being used.



How do you do that?


----------



## Paul Mc (Mar 9, 2013)

Once the file is on your desktop, open Google search and make the window small enough that you can see the image file. Click in the file and drag to the blank search line.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 9, 2013)

Paul Mc said:


> Once the file is on your desktop, open Google search and make the window small enough that you can see the image file. Click in the file and drag to the blank search line.



I didn't know google could search for an image using the image. Thanks!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up. It is so horrible that untrustworthy sells behave in such a manner. To steal someone else photo and, then, try to threaten legal action. It should get spread around about this seller/dealers current actions.


----------



## Paul Mc (Mar 9, 2013)

I can understand why the seller is upset because it does affect his sales, but still - stealing is stealing. At least have the decency to ask for permission. I have posted in other forums about this as well to spread the word.


----------

